# Need Feedback on Curriculum I am developing.



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

I am working on a theology workbook curriculum for young children (8 and up), and I am needing some feedback. If you would like to take a look at it, post your email address, or PM it to me. I do ask that you not share it with anyone at this point, or post it publicly.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

30 views and no response... maybe I should have posted under "Seminaries"?


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > 30 views and no response... maybe I should have posted under "Seminaries"?
> ...



LOL> Sorry. I am kind of excited...


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

Oops. What did I do?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'm glad you took my humor as such. I posted it and you responded before I deleted my original comment as I was afraid it might be snarky.

PM me the curriculum and I'll be happy to take a look at it.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Well I'm glad you took my humor as such. I posted it and you responded before I deleted my original comment as I was afraid it might be snarky.
> 
> PM me the curriculum and I'll be happy to take a look at it.



Can you attach a PDF file to a PM?


----------



## KSon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just PM'd you.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 25, 2012)

I sent a request.

-Rob


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 25, 2012)

Damon Rambo said:


> 30 views and no response... maybe I should have posted under "Seminaries"?



I'd be more than happy/interested to look at it but my feedback would be of no help


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 25, 2012)

JoannaV said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > 30 views and no response... maybe I should have posted under "Seminaries"?
> ...



LOL. That is probably not true. But that's o.k....I have gotten several replies.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd be glad to check it out. Do you want feedback posted here or privately?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 8, 2012)

Damon, I'll take a look if you'd like me to do so.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually I have since gone forward with the publishing... you can look at an excerpt of the first portion here...

https://www.createspace.com/pub/fil...m-1106266&dl=9f21927d17d87c872d6a38892452d59e

And at the Estore (purchasers, notice the coupon code...)

https://www.createspace.com/3950536


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2012)

I couldn't get the link to the first portion of the book to work. So, I went ahead and looked it up on Amazon, since you said that it had already been published. I was a bit surprised to see that the book already has its' first 5 star review. 

Not many people would be brave enough to publish a 5 star review of their own book on Amazon the very same day that the book was published!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 10, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I couldn't get the link to the first portion of the book to work. So, I went ahead and looked it up on Amazon, since you said that it had already been published. I was a bit surprised to see that the book already has its' first 5 star review.
> 
> Not many people would be brave enough to publish a 5 star review of their own book on Amazon the very same day that the book was published!



LOL! What did you want me to do, give it one star, but ask people to buy it anyway?  Actually, I had originally posted because I didn't want anyone to pay as much as Amazon is charging for the book, so I put an evaluation with a coupon code included...unfortunately that is apparently not allowed, and they edited it out.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2012)

The reason I went to Amazon to check out the book was to see if there was an option to look inside the book. We do a lot of bible study at our house and good doctrinal books for children are always appreciated. I hope the book does well.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 10, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> The reason I went to Amazon to check out the book was to see if there was an option to look inside the book. We do a lot of bible study at our house and good doctrinal books for children are always appreciated. I hope the book does well.



Thanks! You might try here:

https://www.createspace.com/pub/community/give.review.do?id=1106266

Then click the pdf file. For some reason Amazon is having trouble with the "look inside" feature on my book...


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2012)

Damon Rambo said:


> LOL! What did you want me to do, give it one star, but ask people to buy it anyway?



Many authors are not in the habit of reviewing their own books at all.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 10, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! What did you want me to do, give it one star, but ask people to buy it anyway?
> ...



You had to post it twice for emphasis?  Like I said, I posted originally to give a coupon code. Amazon edited it.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2012)

The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 11, 2012)

py3ak said:


> The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.



I have experienced it. It was a joke, my friend.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2012)

The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 11, 2012)

py3ak said:


> The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Aug 11, 2012)

py3ak said:


> The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.







py3ak said:


> The board often stutters and posts things twice of its own accord. You'll experience the phenomenon if you're sufficiently active.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Aug 14, 2012)

The look inside feature has "finally" been activated...


----------

